
Quietism (Philosophy) - lainon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quietism_(philosophy)
======
towaway1138
This is interesting, but note that this is a specific technical usage of the
word. There are other, more general uses:

See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quietism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quietism)
and also one dictionary definition:

1a : a system of religious mysticism teaching that perfection and spiritual
peace are attained by annihilation of the will and passive absorption in
contemplation of God and divine things

b : a passive withdrawn attitude or policy toward the world or worldly affairs

2 : a state of calmness or passivity

Many of us become quietists in the sense of 1b.

